# 270 Smokers



## ozzie221 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi all, I am looking at purchasing a second smoker. Do any of you have any experience with 270 Smokers? I know there are a lot of smokers on the market, but I saw these at the sam's Club Cookoff in Pittsburg last year. They look interesting and claim long cook times with a resonable amount of charcoal (my big smoker starts with 40# of charcoal and then wood). Any thoughts ?

Thanks  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 18, 2013)

Sorry I can't help on this one. I have not heard of this smoker. I would suggest that you think about what kind of smoker you like. Electric, charcoal, wood burner ect.  First use what you are comfortable with, then branch out to something that you want to try. Please feel free to ask questions about smokers that you are interested in.  (which I guess you are doing!) Hope you make a great choice!

  Mike


----------



## buckmeyer (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought one yesterday and have a butt on it now!  It seems to hold temp very easily!


----------



## cdub2976 (May 4, 2015)

I saw the 270's at grillbillies in Raleigh this weekend.  It looks like a great smoker.  Reverse flow in a vertical is definitely interesting. How is it working for you now.  Can you keep it at 225 or does it try to get to 270 no matter what.  I was going to get a lang stick burner but with a new baby, I realized that I don't have that kind of time to dedicate to the grill.  I'm going to call tomorrow to see if they can give me a test cook this weekend.  The cook every weekend anyway.


----------



## buckmeyer (May 5, 2015)

You can keep the temp pretty much wherever you want it.  They do seem to like the 270 degree range, but honestly, I've found that 250-270 works pretty good for me. I cured two bear hams last winter and had no trouble keeping them between 190 and 210 for 8 hours.  You will need to use a water pan.  A full size steam table pan fits perfectly in the bottom of my standard size 270. I have not regretted buying it for a second.


----------



## cdub2976 (May 5, 2015)

So no problem keeping it at 225 if I want?


----------



## buckmeyer (May 5, 2015)

I would say no problem, but don't take my word for it. Call Terry at 270 Smokers.  He's a great guy and treats everyone who buys one like family.  He will not steer you wrong.


----------

